# How many pounds of raspberries do I want to use for 3 gal of pee?



## abefroman (Dec 19, 2010)

How many pounds of raspberries do I want to use for 3 gal of pee?

Is it 2 pounds per gallon?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 19, 2010)

I used 3- 12 oz. bags of frozen raspberries & a 11.5 oz can of frozen red grape juice to make a gallon of raspberry wine. Then used the slurry & maybe an extra 16 oz. of the fermenting wine at 1.030 and added that to the 5.5 gal. batch of SP. It's making an awesome SP. & I have 3 liters of raspberry wine left that I will either drink separately or blend with the SP to make it even more raspberry later if desired. hope that helps, Roy


----------



## abefroman (Dec 21, 2010)

FTC Wines said:


> I used 3- 12 oz. bags of frozen raspberries & a 11.5 oz can of frozen red grape juice to make a gallon of raspberry wine. Then used the slurry & maybe an extra 16 oz. of the fermenting wine at 1.030 and added that to the 5.5 gal. batch of SP. It's making an awesome SP. & I have 3 liters of raspberry wine left that I will either drink separately or blend with the SP to make it even more raspberry later if desired. hope that helps, Roy


Thanks!

So the flavor of the skeeter pee is largely based upon the slurry?

If I'm trying to add some raspberry flavor to a lemon SP, what would you say to use per gallon?

Per the f-pac recipe, for 3 gallon I would need about 4.5 pounds, assuming 15# of fruit makes 3 gal, and going with a 30% f-pac, do those proportions hold true for flavoring a wine not made with that fruit? For example a skeeter pee or mead?

Or does it make more sense to try to integrate the raspberries while its fermenting, and then f-pac it at the end as well?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 22, 2010)

the slurry does give SP some flavor & color. My raspberry SP looks great & tastes ok but it's only 15 days old! I still have 3 liters of raspberry wine left that I will blend with the raspberry SK prior to bottling, in approx. 6 mo. I have not done an F Pac yet to any of my wines, but read a lot about it, so I may try one soon. I do use Whitehouse Apple Juice to top off & sweeten my Apple Wine prior to bottling, guess that's sort of a F Pac. Roy


----------

